# Canned Chicken staple?



## r0dxx (Oct 15, 2005)

I make chicken alot on the grill, but I'm a very active person. I'm always out at the clubs and dont feel like cheating 3x a week and i prefer food over shakes most of the time for fullness reasons  

Anyways I started to eat these

http://www.valleyfreshkitchen.com/products-chicken.php

5 oz cans of white chicken. Its in an easy open can and its 30g protein ingredients say white chicken, water, and salt. The sodium is pretty low aswell. 

Is their any benefit of eating real grilled chicken vs. this? Usually I keep it in my car and when I get hungry when I'm out I go out to the car down the can, and eat my little bag of almonds i always bring.  

I started to eat it alot at home too, due to just being tired of cooking soo much and how convient and fast it is. I throw it in rice, in pasta, or on ezekial bread.  

I also notice the chicken is always pinkish...That kinda scares me, but I guess they have to have some regulations no? I mean I guess its not undercooked, well I sure hope not, but why is it pink? It's kinda weird I always notice that.

Then I just realized they have turkey also, and the nutrition facts are great also, is that ok aswell? I mean I dont understand why not everyone would use this stuff soo convienent and soo clean nutrition wise. Taste means nothing to me really...


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

Canned Chicken or food is one of the worst choices you can make


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Canned Chicken or food is one of the worst choices you can make



What? 
 

Why? Can you explain?


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

Why would you think canned food is better than fresh food?????
Additives, loss of nutrients, basically just shit.....
about a step above Fast food...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Why would you think canned food is better than fresh food?????
> Additives, loss of nutrients, basically just shit.....
> about a step above Fast food...



Canned tuna would be bad then???
What other way can I get tuna?

Would the protein be lessed? or destroyed or w/e?
Cuz each can has about 30 grams.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Canned tuna would be bad then???
> What other way can I get tuna?
> 
> Would the protein be lessed? or destroyed or w/e?
> Cuz each can has about 30 grams.


canned tuna is fine but in small doses....
nothing beats fresh food................esp Organic


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 15, 2005)

This is fine... People eat canned tuna all the time without a problem... And it is basically the same.

Of course fresh is best (same with tuna/fish) but canned is still going to get you that protein.


----------



## njdevil13 (Oct 15, 2005)

i eat canned chicken and tuna all the time due to me being in college and not having access to a kitchen. It still is protein.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> canned tuna is fine but in small doses....
> nothing beats fresh food................esp Organic




Yeah, because we all have a million dollars to spend on organic foods, and 24 hours a day to cook them.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, because we all have a million dollars to spend on organic foods, and 24 hours a day to cook them.


canned food is shit...........and more expensive than fresh food most of the time.....
Go look at organic food...........its about the same price or slightly higher..
my health is worth the price..................keep eating that shit food buddy


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> canned food is shit...........and more expensive than fresh food most of the time.....
> Go look at organic food...........its about the same price or slightly higher..
> my health is worth the price..................keep eating that shit food buddy


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## r0dxx (Oct 15, 2005)

I still dont understand why it's shit food? I mean it might not be as good as nice chicken breast, but whats the big difference? The one I use is White Chicken, Salt, and Water. It might be high in sodium, but thats the only real flaw that I can determine and the price. It says on the webpage no additives, and seems pretty much just chicken.

Why did you say it's a step above fast food? What makes it so bad, do you have any proof? I mean their is people here with canned chicken in their diet everyday, I wonder how they look?


----------



## Nick+ (Oct 15, 2005)

Some things preserve better than  others.  Tuna in a tin (can)  is not bad,  but chicken???         Peaches preserve pretty well, but has anyone ever seen canned strawberries?   

Better eat fresh stuff--- if you can afford it (or find it........)


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> I still dont understand why it's shit food? I mean it might not be as good as nice chicken breast, but whats the big difference? The one I use is White Chicken, Salt, and Water. It might be high in sodium, but thats the only real flaw that I can determine and the price. It says on the webpage no additives, and seems pretty much just chicken.
> 
> Why did you say it's a step above fast food? What makes it so bad, do you have any proof? I mean their is people here with canned chicken in their diet everyday, I wonder how they look?


eat that crap buddy


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2005)

Foreman seems to be a little overzealous on this topic.  Canned food is not so bad.  Fresh food is obviously better, but making a bodybuilding lifestyle work for you often means making concessions.  I don't think sitting inside a can is something that typically denatures protein, so you should be getting all of the nutrition that the chicken has to offer.


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> eat that crap buddy



LOL I will, and i'll post pics of me at 6% bf at the end of this month.


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Oct 16, 2005)

Foreman, is canned chicken and tuna really that bad? As a college student, the fact of the matter is it's one of the only options I have. Is this canned chicken REALLY just a step below fast food? The ingredients did not make it seem that way. If we do not have access to organic food, are you recomending that we also do not eat that, even if it is the only way to get chicken/tuna into us?


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> Foreman, is canned chicken and tuna really that bad? As a college student, the fact of the matter is it's one of the only options I have. Is this canned chicken REALLY just a step below fast food? The ingredients did not make it seem that way. If we do not have access to organic food, are you recomending that we also do not eat that, even if it is the only way to get chicken/tuna into us?


No.................but the title of this thread is " Canned Chicken staple?"
so using canned food at their staple of your diet is bad.......always try to eat fresh.................you can eat fast food all week and live........100,000's people do it  every day in America.......But I thought the idea of this site was to look good, feel good and be healthy inside and out  
so overzealous .........maybe............I just prefer to eat food that isn't soaked in hormones, dies and chemicals......................call me old fashioned.


----------

